# 2006 Nissan 8hp NSF8A3 shift linkage



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you try it again or just the one time? I have beat the crap out of my duck hunting motor and it has a habit of popping out of gear in reverse if I just hit it in reverse. If I hold it for a second or two she stays right there. I never had it looked at because I know the issue. Maybe the same for yours?


----------



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep tried it several times. I didn't want to keep doing too long. I didn't want to mess things up more than what they might be.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry then, I can be of no help.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The OEM shop manual has a complete description of how
to adjust the linkages and shift rod so the lower unit functions properly.
If you own the outboard and plan to do your own work, buy the manual.
It'll save you time, money and stress.


----------

